# Apple branches electric smoker



## midnyteryder196 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey guys I'm complete noobie to smoking.  I found a deal on a brinkman electric smoker, and wanting to smoke some ribs tomorrow. I have an Apple tree that has some dead branches on it.  Would that be good for smoking? 
I cut a couple branches off and attached a pic.  Let me know what you guys think.  Thanks!







Its all about the DROID MAXX HD


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 20, 2013)

Cut those branches about 2-3 inches long and use it one piece at a time. I like using fresh cut apple chunks for smoke.


----------



## tyglover (Sep 21, 2013)

Cut them up into chunks or small size limbs and go. You wont be sorry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





​


----------



## midnyteryder196 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks guys!  First smoke was a success!  Was really delicious! 
Glad there is a site out here like this!







Its all about the DROID MAXX HD


----------



## smoking b (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like they turned out great man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Nice job


----------

